# Boxers Who Were Never Dropped...



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

I'll start you off...






...and then this fucker...Juan Roldan knockdown was never a knockdown by the way...






Tell me the others...

@rossco


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Billy Graham.






Gavilan is another with an iron jaw ^ but he did get dropped once by Basilio. Cubans have a rep for having glass jaws but that certainly did not apply to Gavilan, he was nails.

George Chuvalo






Ismael Laguna






I mentioned LaMotta on the other thread but I'm not 100% sure if he was dropped or not.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Gavilan was dropped by Ike Williams in addition to Basilio. There's some controversy over whether or not Bonavena dropped Chuvalo. Arthur Mercante did not call a knockdown, and it's a legitimate judgement call looking at the film. With benefit of replay review, I would have probably called it a KD.

Tony Perez clearly blew the call when Roldan shoved down Hagler with a push on the back of the neck, and it's not counted anymore than Perez's previously erroneous ruling of a knockdown when Wepner stepped on Ali's foot. Nobody ever came close to legitimately flooring MMH.

So far as I've been able to determine, Bob Cleroux, Chuvalo's great Canadian rival, was never floored, but Bob and George themselves would need better sources to ask about the veracity of this.

Likewise, I've got no evidence that Henry Clark was ever knocked down. He took more aggressive punishment to the head from Ali than just about anybody else who went the distance with Muhammad (especially over the first five rounds when Ali was going for a knockout), and it can be argued Henry took on more hard punchers in less than half the time and fights than Chuvalo.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Duo said:


> Gavilan was dropped by Ike Williams in addition to Basilio. There's some controversy over whether or not Bonavena dropped Chuvalo. Arthur Mercante did not call a knockdown, and it's a legitimate judgement call looking at the film. With benefit of replay review, I would have probably called it a KD.
> 
> Tony Perez clearly blew the call when Roldan shoved down Hagler with a push on the back of the neck, and it's not counted anymore than Perez's previously erroneous ruling of a knockdown when Wepner stepped on Ali's foot. Nobody ever came close to legitimately flooring MMH.
> 
> ...


Was LaMotta ever dropped? What about McCall?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

rossco said:


> Was LaMotta ever dropped? What about McCall?


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

dyna said:


>


Cheers for that. Looked like he just couldn't pull the trigger like he used to in that fight.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

ricardo lopez?


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Vitali Klitschko

SNV


----------



## Makingweight (Oct 27, 2016)

HNY @Trail Vitali Klitschko


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> ricardo lopez?


Beginning of the 2nd round


----------



## Makingweight (Oct 27, 2016)

Marvin Hagler was given a count against Juan Roldan never a KD imo the man had serious whiskers @Trail


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Makingweight said:


> Marvin Hagler was given a count against Juan Roldan never a KD imo the man had serious whiskers @Trail


I haven't watched the Roldan fight in a while. If I recall correctly Marvin threw a punch and was off balance. His glove touched the canvas, and thus it was a 10-8 round for Roldan. I'll have a look at it again in a few minutes.


----------



## LutherStrode95 (Jan 1, 2017)

Mikkel Kessler.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Nicolia Valuev :yep


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

LutherStrode95 said:


> Mikkel Kessler.


Yes.


----------



## LutherStrode95 (Jan 1, 2017)

Glen Johnson? Been stopped twice but both times he was standing.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

LutherStrode95 said:


> Glen Johnson? Been stopped twice but both times he was standing.


Yes.


----------



## LutherStrode95 (Jan 1, 2017)

Keith Holmes?


----------



## robertowen1983 (Jun 9, 2013)

Oliver McCall I believe?

Floyd Mayweather only ever received a count for turning away and touching down after he hurt his hand while striking Carlos Hernandez. Zab Judah made his glove touch the floor but the referee didn't spot it.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Trail said:


> Yes.


No.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Both Billy Graham and Laguna tasted the canvas in their careers, @rossco.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> No.


Who dropped Glen Johnson?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Trail said:


> Who dropped Glen Johnson?


It wasn't a _real_ knockdown.

But Omar Sheika managed to roldan him - G.Johnson was given the mandatory 8 count.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Both Billy Graham and Laguna tasted the canvas in their careers, @rossco.


So that's me wrong on every one then :lol:
Just goes to show I shouldn't believe everything I read. Do you know who dropped Laguna?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

rossco said:


> Do you know who dropped Laguna?


He was down a couple of times in his early panamanian days.

Of the more notable fighters the irresistible cuban sex machine Angel Robinson Garcia did it,
and also the criminally underrated Flash Elorde dropped and beat Laguna.


----------



## m71 (Sep 16, 2016)

Sean Mannion...i believe he was never dropped..fought McCallum , Christie , Maske


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> He was down a couple of times in his early panamanian days.
> 
> Of the more notable fighters the irresistible cuban sex machine Angel Robinson Garcia did it,
> and also the criminally underrated Flash Elorde dropped and beat Laguna.


I'll try and learn to get my facts right before I post in future. I've never watched Angel Robinson Garcia. I had a look and found this.






WTF is that ^ :rofl:rofl:rofl

Flash Elorde was brilliant. Definitely underrated. I'm not sure if the Laguna fight is out there to watch. I couldn't find it.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Anyone help me out with a copy of Scott Harrison - Wayne McCullough?


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Trail said:


> Anyone help me out with a copy of Scott Harrison - Wayne McCullough?


It used to be on youtube. I re-watched it on there about a year ago. Wayne took a lot of heavy shots. His corner probably should have pulled him out tbh.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

rossco said:


> It used to be on youtube. I re-watched it on there about a year ago. Wayne took a lot of heavy shots. His corner probably should have pulled him out tbh.


I can't find it, just searched again. I've asked my DVD supplier to check if he has a copy.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Trail said:


> I can't find it, just searched again. I've asked my DVD supplier to check if he has a copy.


I had a look as well. It doesn't seem to be anywhere, not even highlights.

This is the best I can do http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/boxing/2876825.stm

And a thread from the old place https://www.boxingforum24.com/threads/scott-harrison-vs-wayne-mccullough-was-sickening.228664/


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

rossco said:


> Was LaMotta ever dropped? What about McCall?





dyna said:


>


Dyna, thanks!:good Rossco, I got your inquiry, but was too immersed in NFL gridiron action to reply with this clip.


----------



## LutherStrode95 (Jan 1, 2017)

I don't think Marlon Starling was dropped unless you count the Molinares fight.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that Juan LaPorte was never decked, ....but watch someone come along and say that he was.


----------



## Stingray (Aug 13, 2016)

LutherStrode95 said:


> Mikkel Kessler.


Kessler got dropped by Allan Green.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Phantom said:


> I'm pretty sure that Juan LaPorte was never decked, ....but watch someone come along and say that he was.


I remember him not even flinching from a three elbow combination Pedrosa hit him with.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Phantom said:


> I'm pretty sure that Juan LaPorte was never decked, ....but watch someone come along and say that he was.


Nah.

Not Laporte
Not even Chavez Sr could deal with him in a firefight, he had to outbox him.

Arguably the greatest chin of all time.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Duo said:


> I remember him not even flinching from a three elbow combination Pedrosa hit him with.


And that was one of Pedroza'a cleanest, most common, and standard combinations.


----------



## Duo (Jun 14, 2012)

Phantom said:


> And that was one of Pedroza'a cleanest, most common, and standard combinations.


In Pedroza's era, only Serrano's elbows could come close. (Sammy almost knocked out Roger "Black Mamba" Mayweather to successfully defend his title with an elbow, but the Fritzie Zivic in him was no longer as strong as it had once been.)


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Floyd jr got a standing 8 because his glove scraped the canvas. I think same with Tarver, glove touched against Hop, but neither were actually dropped.
I think?!?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Slimtrae said:


> I think same with Tarrier, glove touched against Hop, but neither were actually dropped.
> I think?!?


Tarver was down against other fighters too.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

To my knowledge, Baby Arizmendi and Sixto Escobar never hit the mat in their respective careers.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> It wasn't a _real_ knockdown.
> 
> But Omar Sheika managed to roldan him - G.Johnson was given the mandatory 8 count.


Johnson was also dropped late in his career by Groves, I think. He took a count in one of his last fights.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Both Billy Graham and Laguna tasted the canvas in their careers, @rossco.


Who dropped Graham?


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

Myung Yuh Woo
Jose Luis Lopez(not sure how that RTD defeat was)
Salvador Sanchez
Vitaly Klitshko
Oliver McCall
Duilio Loi(not sure)
Eder Jofre(not Sure)


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Drew101 said:


> Who dropped Graham?


Gavilan - Graham 4:



> In that same session, a left hook to the body sent Irish Billy to the canvas in a half-slip, half-knockdown. There was no count. Gavilan, as fast as a cat at the same 146Â¼ pounds Graham weighed, had Billy groggy in the eighth with a steaming right that knocked him into the ropes, and a left hook.* In the 14th, a hard right to the chin dropped Graham to one knee.* He had been staggered earlier in the session by another Gavilan right.





Axe Murderer said:


> Salvador Sanchez


Sanchez was down early in his career, which isn't surprising considering how mediocre and different he was when he started.



Axe Murderer said:


> Duilio Loi(not sure)


Been a long time since I watch it, but Ortiz knocked down Loi, if I remember correctly.
But the referee didn't rule it a knockdown.

If I'm not mistaken.

@Klompton's got the full footage - he can confirm or refute it.



Axe Murderer said:


> Eder Jofre(not Sure)


Jofre was down a couple of times.

The magical Legra was one those who did it.


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

Lester1583 said:


> Sanchez was down early in his career, which isn't surprising considering how mediocre and different he was when he started.
> 
> Jofre was down a couple of times.
> 
> The magical Legra was one those who did it.


I remember Sanchez geting hurt in one of his pre title fights but i didnt know he was dropped,do you know against whom did he got dropped?

I've seen the Jofre-Legra fight and i dont remember Jofre being dropped...then again my memory is a bit shit ..Edit just checked boxrec and Jofre was down in the third..completelly forgot about it...the only thing i remember about the fight was that it was a bit underwhelming to say the least....


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Axe Murderer said:


> I remember Sanchez geting hurt in one of his pre title fights but i didnt know he was dropped,do you know against whom did he got dropped?


In his only draw against Juan Escobar.

There's an interview with Sanchez where he talks about his only loss, by the way:
http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...-discussion-thread.61666/page-37#post-2754219


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Lester1583 said:


> Tarver was down against other fighters too.


I know he got his jaw fractured, but who dropped him?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Slimtrae said:


> I know he got his jaw fractured, but who dropped him?


----------



## okrick (Apr 1, 2015)

Trail said:


> I can't find it, just searched again. I've asked my DVD supplier to check if he has a copy.


@Trail, if you can't find it, I can upload a copy (skysports). To mega, for example


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

okrick said:


> @Trail, if you can't find it, I can upload a copy (skysports). To mega, for example


Please do. You can upload it to my other Dropbox account I have spare if you would like me to PM you the details. Then allow me to buy you beers as a reward...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Despite fighting:

Ike Ibeabuchi, Ray Mercer (in a fight he arguably won), Andrew Golota x2, Oliver McCall x2, Greg Page, Oleg Maskaev, Carl Williams, Orlin Norris, Samuel Peter, Tony Thompson, Larry Donald, Shannon Briggs, Hasim Rahman etc.

I don't believe club-fighter Marion Wilson (12-41-4) has ever been knocked down


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

KOTF said:


> I don't believe club-fighter Marion Wilson (12-41-4) has ever been knocked down


He was.

But never stopped in any of his 41 losses.

It wasn't the chin only.

Marion Wilson knew how to survive.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Lester1583 said:


>


Gotcha! Did I error? And say Hop, when it was Chad? Or did they both drop him in similar fashion.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Did Genero Hernandez ever take an official count in his career...? He was dropped after the bell by Nelson and was punch-shoved down by Mayweather in the first round of their fight (Mayweather also took a tumble, but no count, in the same round), but I don't recall him suffering an official kd in any of his fights.


----------



## johnmaff36 (Aug 3, 2012)

Duo said:


> I remember him not even flinching from a three elbow combination Pedrosa hit him with.


:lol::lol:brilliant


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

dyna said:


> Beginning of the 2nd round


I interviewed Alvarez at one of his shows in Managua recently and he became very animated when I asked him about his KD of Lopez. The interview article will come later but this is a separate diary from that show if you happen to be interested @Tage_West

http://www.boxingmonthly.com/frontline-diary/frontline-diary-3/


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Chinny said:


> If boxing has generally come to be considered a niche activity struggling for mainstream coverage in newspapers and on television, in Nicaragua at least, it remains strikingly visible.
> Boxing here is a clear second - beaten only by baseball - in sporting popularity and you can expect intelligent, well-informed discussion with locals of both genders, young and old.


Make me proud to be a Nicaraguan.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Was Pavlik ever dropped?


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> Was Pavlik ever dropped?


No.

Great shout.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Axe Murderer said:


> Myung Yuh Woo
> Jose Luis Lopez(not sure how that RTD defeat was)
> Salvador Sanchez
> Vitaly Klitshko
> ...


Sanchez was down in the fifth against Escobar.

edit: missedn @Lester1583 post above.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Trail said:


> No.
> 
> Great shout.


Yes.

Bad shout.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Has Chauncy Welliver been mentioned yet? Not the greatest fighter and more of a slob than an athelete but credit where it's due, he was never down in an almost record number of rounds.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Bad shout.


@Chinny informed me tonight Jermain Taylor dropped him in the second round of I don't know which fight. Might have to have a look at both fights.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Although someone like PBF has never been dropped, I would distinguish between good chins with elite defensive skills and granite chins like McCall's.

McCullogh definitely falls into the granite category as others have mentioned and McCall is probably the greatest example of a granite jaw ever. Vitali was never dropped but we saw the knees dip when Lewis landed the big uppercut in the 6th just as Chuvalo was rocking from Foreman's shots. 

That's not to downgrade either of those guys as the fact is they ate bombs off huge punchers and hurt or not they never went down. It's just that McCall was inhuman. He never even looked shaken no matter what he took.
He was never rocked or flash knocked down in hours of sparring with prime Tyson either. 

An name that has not been mentioned yet and who only the Brits might know is Henry Wharton. He was never dropped and he took fearsome shots from Benn, Eubank and Reid.

He was a good gatekeeper level fighter to the world level but just had an incredible chin that was elite level.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Trail said:


> @Chinny informed me tonight Jermain Taylor dropped him in the second round of I don't know which fight. Might have to have a look at both fights.


Not just dropped but out on his feet when he got back up and with another 30 seconds in the round he'd have been KO'd.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Strike said:


> Not just dropped


Not only by Taylor.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Not only by Taylor.


Yeah, I heard he was dropped earlier in his career, but I have no idea against who. It is odd that Boxrec tends to note when fighters are dropped, but under the Pavlik-Taylor bout it doesn't mention Pavlik being put down in the second. And it's not like it was a flash KD.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Strike said:


> Not just dropped but out on his feet when he got back up and with another 30 seconds in the round he'd have been KO'd.


Watched it again last night. He was fucked.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Strike said:


> Although someone like PBF has never been dropped, I would distinguish between good chins with elite defensive skills and granite chins like McCall's.
> 
> McCullogh definitely falls into the granite category as others have mentioned and McCall is probably the greatest example of a granite jaw ever. Vitali was never dropped but we saw the knees dip when Lewis landed the big uppercut in the 6th just as Chuvalo was rocking from Foreman's shots.
> 
> ...


Henry Wharton was a traveller I believe. I remember him.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Strike said:


> Yeah, I heard he was dropped earlier in his career, but I have no idea against who. It is odd that *Boxrec tends to note when fighters are dropped, but under the Pavlik-Taylor bout it doesn't mention Pavlik being put down in the second. And it's not like it was a flash KD*.


I noticed this. Boxrec is the go to place for quick facts, but it's not always watertight. Surely it should have recognised that knockdown. As you correctly stated above, kid was out on his feet.


----------

